# Vintage fishing tackle boxes with tackle *Free*



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have 2 old tackle boxes full of tackle that I believe are from the 50’s-60’s. One is wooden made by Semco. 

If you collect old fishing stuff, let me know.———-SS


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll take it
Have a small collection myself.


----------

